#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-28
<LaserJock> anybody alive in here? :-)
<Burgundavia> never
<Burgundavia> what do you need?
* Madpilot sends the resident zombies to savage LaserJock 
<LaserJock> uh oh
<LaserJock> you guys know Vid Ayer?
<Burgundavia> yes, good people
<LaserJock> she(?) sent me an email about Behind MOTU
<Burgundavia> it is a she
<LaserJock> asking if I'd be interested in becoming a fridge editor and perhaps doing Behind MOTU there
<LaserJock> so I thought I'd drop by and see what you were up to
<Burgundavia> we would love more editors
<LaserJock> does being a fridge editor require more than some knowledge of drupal and sticking to the CoC?
<Burgundavia> don't even need an drupal
<LaserJock> well, I'm running drupal on laserjock.us so I have some experience with it
<Burgundavia> cool
<beuno> more MOTU news would be absolutely great  :D
<beuno>  also for UWN
<Burgundavia> fire an email to fridge-devel asking for editing prvis
<Burgundavia> indeed
<LaserJock> OK, I'm more than happy to help out, especially with MOTU/Develpoment  related stuff
<beuno> LaserJock: if you can handle it, we can add new a section to the UWN about MOTU related stuff
* beuno slowly steals LaserJock for UWN
<LaserJock> hehe
<beuno> I think MOTU stuff is a perfect match for UWNs public
<LaserJock> I need to take things slow
<LaserJock> I've got a lot on my plate (currently trying to make core-dev)
<LaserJock> but I'll see what I can do
<beuno> aaalright, I'll just ping you every week and try to squeeze something out of you   :p
<LaserJock> I'm hoping to get MOTU to do more reporting in general
<LaserJock> beuno: that's a bit easier ;-)
<beuno> I like the idea of having devs more involved in UWN   :D
<LaserJock> yes, it does help
<LaserJock> every once in a while I see some things that could use some technical correction/clarification
<LaserJock> but in general I think UWN is great
<beuno> I'm glad to hear that, although I do agree it can improve a lot
<LaserJock> as everything
<LaserJock> it's the nature of our community
<LaserJock> there's *always* more to do
<beuno> that's what keeps me up til 3am on a sunday  :D
<LaserJock> mhm
<LaserJock> and I'm excited about having a holiday tomorrow so I can work on Ubuntu
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: ok, email sent. I'm not subscribed yet so it may need moderation
<beuno> LaserJock: it went through
<LaserJock> ok great
<LaserJock> so who are fridge admins?
<beuno> LaserJock: I'm not sure who the admins are...   Burgundavia and Vid for sure, but I don't know who else has super powers
<beuno> some of us are editors  :D
<beuno> Madpilot and nixternal, for example
<nixternal> yo yo
<nixternal> what do you need mr. Jordan?
<Madpilot> I recently had editorship descend on me. Still not quite sure what to do with it, though
<LaserJock> nixternal: *cough* editorship *cough*
<nixternal> +1
<nixternal> Burgundavia: ? mdke_ ?
<beuno> that was easy  :D
<nixternal> I am sure they will say yes anyways :)
<LaserJock> Madpilot: write, I guess ;-)
<nixternal> haha
<beuno> +1 from me too, if that wasn't clear enough  :D
<nixternal> oh ya, bueno is a fridge goof with us now ;p
<beuno> I'm new to it myself  :D
<LaserJock> hm, should be possible to have catagories in Fridge
<LaserJock> wouldn't it be fun to have "Shelfs" in the fridge :-)
<beuno> LaserJock: it does have categories, although I'm not sure they are shown in any way on the actual page...
<LaserJock> hehe, just got an email from Vid, "The ed's hang out on #ubuntu-fridge, so
<LaserJock> see you there"
* LaserJock looks around
<beuno> that's odd...
<Madpilot> many of us are, yes.
<beuno> I've added an event to the fridge
<beuno> the end dates are correct
<beuno> but something just isn't right:  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/2007/06/28/month/all/all/1
<beuno> nixternal: any ideas on why that happened?
<nixternal> hehe
<beuno> suddenly we have a VERY long meeting
<beuno> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/996
<beuno> start and end dates seem correct
<LaserJock> sweet, I'm in
<beuno> LaserJock: welcome   :D
<nixternal> gotta use etc/gmt for the times
<nixternal> you just found a drupal bug for the timezone you selected
<beuno> heh, aaaalrighty then
<beuno> maybe I should report that to drupal...
<beuno> thanks  :D
<nixternal> make sure you set those times correctly though for etc/gmt
<nixternal> because as it stands, it interferes with the kubuntu meeting, which doesn't matter since the channels are different..but switching the timezone would make those times incorrect
<beuno> ok, I'll move it to the actual time it's going to take place GMT, although that will bring all kinds of confusion
<beuno> (specially since it ends up being July 1st)
<beuno> er, june 1st
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> try to set the time again to the other timezone and see if it happens again
<Madpilot> UTC confuses in entertaining ways
<beuno> yes, I never get tired of people entering a channel and asking if the meeting is over 9 hours later
<nixternal> LaserJock: you already go an account on the fridge and I just approved you on the list
<nixternal> go? s/go/got which is wrong, should be have
<LaserJock> nixternal: I've got the account and the list approval
<beuno> ok, sent the UWN release story to the fridge, if any editor could review and approve it, I can go to bed a happy ubuntero
* beuno eyes Madpilot and nixternal
<nixternal> yo yo
* nixternal looks
* Madpilot pokes around cautiously in the Fridge's innards
<Madpilot> is "approve" or "promote" the right command? what's the difference?
<beuno> approve
<beuno> actually
<beuno> "published" would be the correct option
<beuno> brb, dog needs to do his thing
<nixternal> published
<beuno> nixternal: thanks
<nixternal> no prob..thank you for the write up
<LaserJock> ok, so are there any general Fridge guidelines laying around?
<beuno> LaserJock: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/EditorGuidelines
<mdke> nixternal: hi?
* svaksha pings Laserjock
<LaserJock> svaksha: pong
<svaksha> morning LaserJock
<LaserJock> morning/afternoon/evening to you :-)
<svaksha> ...night is more like it :) actually
<LaserJock> k, wasn't sure how that worked over there
<svaksha> india
<LaserJock> I'm used to Australian and European times
<LaserJock> though I'm in the US
<svaksha> -12 for me,
<LaserJock> I'm -7
<svaksha> utc ?
<LaserJock> -12 would be nice, same time, just am pm changes
<svaksha> eastern?
<LaserJock> Pacific
<svaksha> oh
<svaksha> pacific == west coast, right
<LaserJock> yep
<svaksha> seattle /CA or is it texas
<svaksha> time
<LaserJock> I'm almost in California, Reno, Nevada
<svaksha> yea, forgot the 5 timezones us has
<svaksha> i remember eastern and texan times well
<LaserJock> ok, so I had a question or two about Fridge
<LaserJock> I don't want to flood Fridge and bump stuff down too fast
<svaksha> shoot
<LaserJock> but there are interesting things often in MOTU
<LaserJock> how "big" should a story be to make it on fridge?
<svaksha> and you want to write about it ?
<svaksha> about 2 short para's with a link to the bigger story.
<LaserJock> and my other question was where does that bigger story go?
<svaksha> it should not be 500 lines that kills every other entry on the fridge :)
<LaserJock> is it ok to have a node in Fridge for the bigger story
<svaksha> if you have that on you BM blog, its just fine.
<svaksha> see the story i linked to was a blog , http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/991
<svaksha> after you write a story keep it in the queue and mail the list about it
<svaksha> a second ed will do a onceover and post it
<svaksha> that is the current procedure
<svaksha> probably a node, but how big will it be ?
<LaserJock> not very big
<LaserJock> the thing in MOTU is there are often things going on that are just like a little email
<LaserJock> svaksha: ok, so here's what I'm working on, so you can tell me if I'm nuts
<LaserJock> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Meetings/2007-05-25
<LaserJock> the section "Regular MOTU Q&A sessions"
<LaserJock> so I'd like to add an event to the fridge calendar for it and I'd like to do a write up so people know about it
<LaserJock> is that outside the scope of Fridge?
<LaserJock> ok, so I'm adding my first event
<LaserJock> do I need to add it to the submission queue?
<beuno> LaserJock: yeap, you have to leave it on queue and notify another editor
<beuno> I'll take a peak
<LaserJock> just a sec, I haven't added it yet
<mdke> LaserJock, beuno: you don't need to leave events in the queue, you can just add them
<beuno> okidoke
<mdke> it's stories that you should ask for review
<LaserJock> so event's don't need review?
<LaserJock> *events
<mdke> that's right. They are only two lines, after all :)
<beuno> oooh, sorry, I completely ignored the "event" part
<beuno> just do what mdke says  :D
<mdke> the page we have for guidelines about stories is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/EditorGuidelines
<beuno> mdke, btw, great idea on unifying everything under ubuntu-news  :D
<mdke> it's a bit outdated though, we should work a bit on documenting
<mdke> beuno: thanks for the positive response, I was a bit worried that it would get negative feedback
<LaserJock> mdke: is there a clear statement of the scope of Fridge?
<mdke> LaserJock: no, that page is the best we have right now, afaik
<beuno> I think it would solve a lot of problems, and it's what really makes sense after all...
<mdke> cool
<mdke> if people generally approve, I'll try and write up a spec to plan it out
<beuno> great, if you need any help, I'll be glad to give you a hand
<mdke> thanks a lot
<mdke> I will :)
<LaserJock> ok, I'm creating an event called "MOTU Q&A Day" does that sound ok?
<LaserJock> mdke: I think a spec would be good
<mdke> sounds fine to me
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-29
<LaserJock> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> LaserJock: pong?
<LaserJock> nixternal: I submitted my first fridge item
<LaserJock> care to take a look?
<nixternal> will do right now
<nixternal> submitted
<LaserJock> thank you sir
<LaserJock> ok, so MOTU are having an open Q&A time and a Universe HUG day in the next week
<LaserJock> do those sound fridge worthy?
<mdke> you could tweak dholbach's text for the q&a announcement
<LaserJock> I was going to sort of push both into one "In MOTU this week" kind of thing
<LaserJock> in general Fridge seems to have a lot of "after the fact" news
<mdke> LaserJock: sounds like a good plan
<LaserJock> is it bad for me to do more "announcing X"
<LaserJock> sort of marketing events rather than reporting on them after the fact
<mdke> no, of course not; that sounds great
<LaserJock> ok, I just don't want to break Fridge mojo
<LaserJock> but I got like 3 times as many hits on my Behind MOTU blog since putting it on Fridge
<LaserJock> than even putting it on Planet
<mdke> that's pretty cool
<mdke> we need to do more docteam publicity there :)
<LaserJock> mhm
<LaserJock> hmm, did something happen in fridge last night?
<Burgundavia> why doy ou ask?
<LaserJock> well, when I log in things are different
<LaserJock> I don't see the submission queue anymore
<LaserJock> and the administer section is greatly reduced
<Burgundavia> likely somebody took some privs away from you
<Burgundavia> let me poke
<LaserJock> looks like it
<LaserJock> which is fine, if that's what's needed
<LaserJock> but it is nice to see the submission queue
<Burgundavia> hmm, I don't see why
<mdke> he's not an "administrator"
<mdke> along with beuno and Madpilot
<mdke> and popey
<mdke> god knows how that distinction was arrived at
<Burgundavia> I looked at access control, but I cannot figure out which of the obscurely named check boxes he woudl need
<LaserJock> ok, so I was an administrator and now I'm not, correct?
<Burgundavia> maybe
<mdke> it's at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/admin/user
<mdke> I'll make everyone an administrator until we actually have proper processes which make the distinction
<mdke> make sense?
<LaserJock> well, I can kinda see if you had like 50 "reporters" you'd maybe want to make a distinction
<mdke> I think ultimately we should look to have a group of people contributing stories, and a group of editors. It will be easier to do when it's possible for anyone to post stories
<LaserJock> exactly
<Burgundavia> that works
<mdke> Burgundavia: have you reviewed my changes to the planet spec?
<Burgundavia> yep, looked at them
<mdke> all ok?
<Burgundavia> they look good except for one thing: clearly illegal content includes canonical employees spilling, non-canonical emplolyees spilling and other stuff
<mdke> sorry, I don't follow
<Burgundavia> there are two cases of concern here: illegal stuff and annoying stuff
<Burgundavia> the latter is like the \sh issue
<Burgundavia> the former is like the dell leak
<mdke> yes, that's right
<mdke> doesn't the spec say that?
<Burgundavia> the rationale is a little bit more biased towards the "only canonical side"
<mdke> you mean because the sentence about 1 is longer than the sentence about 2?
<Burgundavia> no, the sentence about leaks only talks about canonical, in the rationale
<Burgundavia> there is the very real possibility, as the commercial ecosystem grows, that it could be a system76 employee, for example
<mdke> "or subsequently a community member"
<mdke> ah, I'm with you now
<Burgundavia> just changed it
<mdke> I'm not sure it's necessary, given that planet is only open to members, I think "community members" covers it, myself
<mdke> still, I know what you mean, at last :)
<Burgundavia> I work for Userful. What if I break embargo and blog about something?
<Burgundavia> how does Userful get my post off Planet Ubuntu?
<mdke> yes, I understood
<Burgundavia> ok, cool :)
<LaserJock> ok, I got a story in the queue, if somebody could check it
<Burgundavia> post meeting, yep
<LaserJock> Burgundavia, mdke: do you guys know if \sh's post was ever removed
<LaserJock> I believe he took it off himself, but I don't know for sure
<mdke> yeah, corey removed his blog; \sh requested it
<Burgundavia> I removed his blog from planet, as he requested
<LaserJock> ok, but there wasn't any "we're removing your blog" thing
<LaserJock> no "censorship"
<LaserJock> I think that might be something that needs to be cleared up in this case
<LaserJock> I get the impression that some people think Canonical took his blog away from him  or something
<Burgundavia> no
<LaserJock> bah, big deal over not much of anything
<mdke> Burgundavia: did you email him about removing it from planet?
<Burgundavia> yes, if I got his email right
<Burgundavia> let me reemail him, because it went to his @ubuntu.com addy
<Burgundavia> which may no longer be redirecting
<mdke> thanks
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-30
<LaserJock> my gosh, the CC is still going?
<LaserJock> beuno: I've got a story in the queue, do you have time to look it over?
<beuno> LaserJock: sure, I'll check it out right now
<beuno> LaserJock: it's through!  great job on getting MOTU topics on the fridge  :D
<LaserJock> thanks
<beuno> I hope I have enough time soon to learn packaging well enough to be part of theam
<LaserJock> good
<LaserJock> we always need people :-)
<beuno> I've got my gutsy and sid pbuilders setup and running, just need to have more time to go through the "not so updated" guide  ;D
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> I've got to get to that soonish
<beuno> as I said before, if I can help with that at all, just ping me
<beuno> hmmm...  that's weird, it seems I have fridge super-powers now
<LaserJock> I'll probably have a look at it soonish
<LaserJock> beuno: mdke gave everbody adminstrator rights today
<beuno> all kinds of options are presented to me
<LaserJock> "mdke: I'll make everyone an administrator until we actually have proper processes which make the distinction"
<beuno> heh, I might need to get some sleep, that doesn't make too much sense right now, but thank mdke anyway  :D
<LaserJock> beuno: just don't bust Fridge ;-)
<LaserJock> man, now you all have me addicted to Fridge
<LaserJock> I need to find some good Edubuntu stuff
<mdke> LaserJock: yay
<svaksha> Rinchen, did you get the pix ?
<Rinchen> howdy, the pix?
* svaksha thinks Laserjock is rocking the Fridge :)
* Rinchen just woke up and is still groggy.
<svaksha> yep Moz FF is still @#$%
* Rinchen scans his email box.
* svaksha wishes Rinchen a goodmorning :) 
* svaksha thinks a strong cup of coffee should help
<Rinchen> interesting. you certainly don't have the normal view there
<svaksha> :(
<svaksha> annoying, why that page is weird
<Rinchen> are you running Feisty and are you running FF 2.0.0.3?  If so, send me a shot of your extensions.  Adblock might be doing something funny
<svaksha> i din touch any settings, and all other sites/pages are just perfect, just this is acting funny
<svaksha> no this is my parents machine so its pretty old :)
<Rinchen> k, can you give me the ff version?
<Rinchen> and Ubuntu Release. please
<svaksha> not feisty, wait, getting the ff ver
<svaksha> FF:1.0.7 on dapper drake
<svaksha> what is Adblock
<Rinchen> Thanks. Adblock is an extension which removed ads in firefox
<svaksha> i doubt if anyone installed that extension
<Rinchen> can you email me ubuntu.com as a pic, or dcc it?
<svaksha> let me check, usually only i mess with the machine so :)
<svaksha> ok
<svaksha> did you get it ?
<svaksha> its perfect btw
<Rinchen> got it, that's odd. It renders normally
<svaksha> exactly
<svaksha> now i am confused why it is as it is
<Rinchen> I've forwarded on the canonical.com screenshot with background to the website guys
<Rinchen> Thanks for the screenshots
<svaksha> that is why i told you its a problem with the canonical page, you are welcome
<svaksha> btw can you access the ubuntu lists servers
<svaksha> Ubuntuwoman list archives are a mess and i had sent mails to the admins but have not got a reply
<svaksha> s/ubuntuwoman/Ubuntuwomen
<svaksha> do you know who looks after the list servers ? is it M.Nuzum ?
<beuno> someone just sent me a link about a company that sells PCs with Ubuntu preinstalled, do you think that's fridge-worthy?
<beuno> http://www.linutop.com/
<Rinchen> svaksha, for lists, jono is the guy
<Rinchen> Today, lists are a pain in the keester to manage.
<Rinchen> We have something in planning that should fix that but it won't be ready for a few months.
* beuno spots Rinchen que wonders if he would help get another spec for rosetta approved...
<svaksha> at UW folks have been complaining for weeks now
<Rinchen> You can always write one if there isn't an existing on there.  I can do what I can to help you get exposure with the rosetta team.
<svaksha> Jono as in Bacon ?
<Rinchen> svaksha, yes, I know. I started complaining when I started the Colorado Loco years ago. :-)
<Rinchen> Jono as in Bacon
<svaksha> ok he is on #ubuntu-women now, so i'll ask him
<beuno> Rinchen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rosetta-unifying-translations  and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-word-lists/
<beuno> got some very positive feedback from the mailing lists
* Rinchen thinks it's time to reboot. Stuff has stopped working
<svaksha> Rinchen, he says he is not , the sysadmins are in charge
<Rinchen> that's correct, but he's the entry point for complaints :-)
<Rinchen> beuno, I've saved your 3 links. My system has gone all unstable and I need to  reboot. Will view in a few minutes after I'm back.
<beuno> Rinchen: I'm not in a hurry, thanks  :D
<Rinchen> beuno, read. I think that feature is partially implemented, at least most of the backend changes seem to be there. I sent it off to the Rosetta team for their review.
<beuno> Rinchen: really????  that would be great!    I talked to Carlos about it before drafting it, he told me to build a spec, so I assumed nothing had be done about it
<Rinchen> that's also true.
<Rinchen> I probably worded my reply wrongly.   I should say that I think we have most of the infrastructure in place to do this.
<beuno> oooh, right, well, still good news
<beuno> thanks  :D
<beuno> I gave a talk about Launchpad on saturday and a guy approached me afterwords and we spoke for like an hour on how to improve rosetta
<beuno> and that spec is the result (the guy worked as a translator)
<Rinchen> excellent
<beuno> any editors around to approve a story?
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-05-31
<LaserJock> I am
<LaserJock> beuno: should you maybe have a link to LinuxTag?
<LaserJock> beuno: http://www.linuxtag.org/2007/
<Rinchen> LaserJock is an editor. Oh man, I'll have to go fix that.
* Rinchen laughs.
* Rinchen thinks LaserJock truly is an Ubuntu addict. 
<beuno> :D
<beuno> LaserJock: maybe, I thought it was an overkill, but go for it
* beuno praises LaserJock for bringing MOTU love to the Fridge
<LaserJock> Rinchen: now now
<Rinchen> :-)
<LaserJock> just because I'm in Doc team, Edubuntu, MOTU, Fridge, etc.
<LaserJock> Rinchen: now I'm testing PPA
<Rinchen> :-)
<LaserJock> beuno: I'm not sure of exactly how I'm supposed to approve a story
<LaserJock> but I managed to get there anyway
<beuno> LaserJock: I saw, thanks!
<beuno> you just have to mark it as published   :D
<LaserJock> and added the link, just because I like to be able to see the website of a conference if I see a writeup of it
<LaserJock> at first I thought I just needed to "vote" for it in the submission queue
<LaserJock> then I found the place to mark it as published
<beuno> yes, there really isn't much explanation on how this whole editor thing works
<LaserJock> anyway, it's there
<LaserJock> :-)
<LaserJock> we'll get Fridge hopping :-)
<beuno> yay!
<LaserJock> I'm going to talk with willvdl to see if he's got any good Edubuntu links
<LaserJock> seems like he sent me a Edubuntu Feisty review or something
<LaserJock> hmm, something seems wrong with "In the Press"
<beuno> what do you mean by "wrong"?
<LaserJock> on the Fridge Home the news items listed there are kinda old
<LaserJock> when you click on "More" down there it takes you to a page that has lots of newer stuff
<LaserJock> the node numbers for the stuff on "In the Press" are 152-163
<beuno> LaserJock: in http://fridge.ubuntu.com/?
<LaserJock> doh, sorry, those are link numbers not node numbers
<LaserJock> yes, on fridge.ubuntu.com
<beuno> I see up to date news
<beuno> don't know where you're looking..
<LaserJock> it's just confusing a little that the items under "In the Press" are not what you get when you hit the "more" link at the bottom of it
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> ok, so fridge.ubuntu.com/press can hold both stories and links
<beuno> LaserJock: where are you clicking?   I don't see any link on in the press
<beuno> *to
<LaserJock> the links show up in "In the Press" on fridge.u.c
<LaserJock> the stories show up in the main area of fridge.u.c
<LaserJock> beuno: on fridge.ubuntu.com, on the right side there is a "In the Press" box, at the bottom of that is a "more" link
<beuno> LaserJock: aaaaaaah
<beuno> right
<beuno> interesting...
* beuno goes into the jungle that is the drupal backend
<LaserJock> I'm just saying, when I clicked on that and it took me to fridge.u.c/press
<LaserJock> I expected to see "Ubuntu Feisty Fawn Released Into the Wild"
<LaserJock> first
<LaserJock> but instead get "Dell offers Three consumer systems with Ubuntu 7.04"
<LaserJock> which is in the main area on the fridge frontpage
<LaserJock> so I think I get it now
<beuno> LaserJock: yeap yeap, you're absolutely right
<LaserJock> but it's a bit confusing
<beuno> wierd, I don't see any differences between stories that would make it do that...
<LaserJock> I think it's the difference between story and weblink content types
<beuno> LaserJock: well, for some reason, that section doesn't seem to be updating
<beuno> as if it stopped after the feisty article
<beuno> because they're i order after that
<LaserJock> I think the feisty article was the last weblink content type
<LaserJock> the ones after it are story type
<LaserJock> I *think*
<LaserJock> if you look at the bottom of each one on /press
<LaserJock> the ones with a "visit ..." are the ones that show up in the In the Press box
<beuno> LaserJock: I got it
<beuno> those aren't marked as "Promoted to front page"
<beuno> and
<beuno> they have a URL specified, yes
<LaserJock> they have a Link line
<beuno> yeah
<beuno> exactly
<beuno> :D
<beuno> not very intituitive though
<LaserJock> phew, now I'm getting it ;-)
<beuno> so those are "weblinks" instead of "stories"
<LaserJock> right
<beuno> we get confused because we actually *see* the categories, but end users don't, so it's only confusing to us   :p
<LaserJock> kinda
<LaserJock> but it's a little confusing I think even for users that when they go to /press it's not what's in the In the Press box
<beuno> there is not mention of categories in the frontend
<beuno> yes
<beuno> that "more" link isn't right
<LaserJock> it links to everything that's In the Press
<beuno> I found how to edit it!
<LaserJock> but what's actually show in the box are all the link that are In the Press
<beuno> I'm not sure how to filter it though...
<beuno> how to show stuff in the "press" section, but only "weblinks"
<LaserJock> yeah, that's what I'm trying to think of
<beuno> for in the press, it's: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/taxonomy/term/7
<beuno>  /press is an alias
<beuno> LaserJock: maybe edit that part to show all instead of just weblinks to make it more intuitive?
<LaserJock> I think we need better drupal hackers ;-)
<beuno> probably   :D
<beuno> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/admin/block/configure/block/1
<beuno> that's where you edit that part
<beuno> now we have to get someone who likes drupal better to change that link
<beuno> or configure the /press alias to a different URL
<LaserJock> well, we probably want to keep /press the way it is
<LaserJock> but it'd be nice if the "more" link went to all weblinks in the inthepress category
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> just need to find out what filters type of content on the URL
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<LaserJock> hola Burgundavia
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-01
<LaserJock> hmm, what shall we put on fridge today? :-)
<LaserJock> Rinchen: you really here?
<Rinchen> yeah
<Rinchen> still working
<LaserJock> you're in CO right?
<Rinchen> I am.
<LaserJock> I think you might be the closest Canonical employee to me
<LaserJock> hmm, maybe keescook is closer, it's probably close
<LaserJock> anyway
<LaserJock> have you seen that YouTube video of the Dell guys taking about Ubuntu?
<Rinchen> there's a small army here in the US so chances are someone might be closer still
<LaserJock> really? hmmm
<Rinchen> haven't seen the video
<LaserJock> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjxVXKEJnM4&mode=related&search=
<LaserJock> it's pretty cool
<LaserJock> I was thinking it would be cool to put on Fridge
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: you around?
<LaserJock> probably out having a life, shesh
<Burgundavia> LaserJock: now I am
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: I was thinking that perhaps it'd be cool to link to the YouTube video ^^
<LaserJock> does that sound reasonable?
<Burgundavia> the dell one? absolutely
<LaserJock> I was thinking of doing a story with the embedded YouTube link, you think that'd be too much?
<Burgundavia> I have no idea if that is even possible
<LaserJock> I think so, YouTube gives you the HTML to do it
<LaserJock> shall I give a try?
<Burgundavia> sure
<LaserJock> geeze I don't know what the topic would be
<LaserJock> what is "Spotted!"?
<LaserJock> sweet it works
<LaserJock> ok, story up
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: can you check it?
<Burgundavia> LaserJock: it works
<Burgundavia> want me to post it?
<LaserJock> if you're ok with it
<LaserJock> if you want to change anything go for it
<LaserJock> I'm still trying to get the hang of Fridge
<LaserJock> although it's not exactly hard
<Burgundavia> done
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1003
<LaserJock> I just get a little nervous
<LaserJock> great
<LaserJock> that's pretty darn nifty
<Rinchen> fyi:  http://tinyurl.com/2lrflc
<LaserJock> Rinchen: very cool
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-02
<LaserJock> hi Madpilot
<Madpilot> evening LaserJock
<Burgundavia> hey Madpilot
<LaserJock> hi beuno
<beuno> evening LaserJock
<beuno> hows it going?
<LaserJock> oh, pretty good
<LaserJock> doing some Edubuntu support at the moment
<beuno> answers on launchpad?
<LaserJock> no #edubuntu
<beuno> oh, always fun doing support on IRC  (and time consumig)
<beuno> *consuming
<beuno> LaserJock: I was thinking the other day, what is the MOTU team needing most at the moment?
<LaserJock> more people
<beuno> right, I got the feeling that was the case
<beuno> how about specifically?  as in tasks
<LaserJock> well, more people to become MOTUs
<LaserJock> to sponsor things
<LaserJock> but it depends on what stage we are at
<LaserJock> right now we're doing merges mostly
<beuno> how long is the process between packaging and actually becoming a MOTU?
<LaserJock> it depends
<LaserJock> if you can devote some time to it
<beuno> (these are just random questions, I'm going to go through it anyway)
<beuno> I can/will   :D
<LaserJock> but if you put your mind to it 2 months or so I'd guess
<beuno> I'd like to start in MOTU, and then go up to Debian to be able to sponsor uploads there too
<beuno> I'm heading to debconf next week, so I'll spend most of part of the next month packaging
<beuno> :D
<LaserJock> ah, cool
<LaserJock> I've never been to debconf
<LaserJock> probably never will
<beuno> why not?
<LaserJock> unless they have one in Las Vegas
<LaserJock> taking time off, travelling
<LaserJock> UDS is enough for me
<beuno> right, I'm just starting to get me feet wet within this whole packaging thing, so guess I'm still "testing"
<beuno> I'd love to go to the next UDS
<beuno> not sure if I'll be able to get sponsorship though
<beuno> I can take the time off work, but I can't afford the trip
<LaserJock> afternoon Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> feeling better?
<Burgundavia> a bit
<Burgundavia> pain is now just a low grade annoyance
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-03
<svaksha> if an event for the same team occurs twice in one day , do I post it separately or not ? anyone around to clear this?
<svaksha> The admin/modules has "contact" - Enables the use of personal contact forms. Can this be enabled to allow people to contact us via email ?
<LaserJock> possibly
<svaksha> do you think its a good idea to enable that ? possible issues : spam
* svaksha thinks you are rocking the fridge :)
<svaksha> If its enabled , will it affect all the editors? i dont want to do that without asking other ed's
<LaserJock> thanks
<LaserJock> there's a lot more that can be done too
<LaserJock> I just gotta pace myself
<LaserJock> ;_)
<LaserJock> :-) rather
<LaserJock> svaksha: I tried enabling it on my site
<LaserJock> and it seems to only provide a contact form for logged in users
<svaksha> ...hmmm, not sure i understand what is :a contact form for logged in users
<LaserJock> like, it only presented the contact form menu item when a user was logged in to drupal
<LaserJock> so for instance I could contact you, etc.
* svaksha thinks of the spam i already get from f-devel list being open
<svaksha> ok, say , i am logged in now, then how will a reader get in touch with me ?
<svaksha> or is it between admins
<LaserJock> it's between logged in users
<LaserJock> if we had more than just admins it'd be useful
<svaksha> hmm...so its only for admins
<LaserJock> well, you can have more than just admins in drupal
<svaksha> iirc, we all have same privs
<LaserJock> well, that's just by design
<svaksha> so all are admins, supereds
<svaksha> yep
<LaserJock> you could have readers sign up too
<svaksha> that was not within the original design of the fridge
<svaksha> that is what i learnt ....
<LaserJock> sure, I don't think it's a good idea
<LaserJock> but I'm saying that's one way the contact form thingy would work
<svaksha> yep
<LaserJock> but it's a good point
<LaserJock> I wonder if we could have some sort of email address/contact form
<svaksha> i too dislike the spammy/flamey nature of digg and slashdot, its like people cant have different opinions without others pounding them.
<svaksha> we do have the fridge-devel, and open list anyone can post to
<LaserJock> it's entirely unobvious how a person would give feedback or even contribute a story
<svaksha> s/and/an
<LaserJock> but you have to know fridge-devel exists
<svaksha> yep we keep publicising that , yet few volunteers send us stories.
<LaserJock> there is nothing on fridge itself, that I can see
<svaksha> usually its just links so one of the eds has to go read, write and then do some work on it
<svaksha> :) kinda longish but then.....
<LaserJock> well, maybe I can hit up some MOTUs for some stories
<svaksha> we have done stories in the past but it gets bumped down and people forget.
<LaserJock> and I'm hoping to get some good stuff from some Edubuntu people
<svaksha> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/about
<LaserJock> the main guy I'm thinking of is in Kenya on vacation at the moment though
<svaksha> hey that would be so cool
* svaksha pats herself for getting LaserJock on the team
<LaserJock> hehe
<svaksha> :)
<LaserJock> well, I gotta take off for the night
<LaserJock> I might get a story in tomorrow
<svaksha> last year one of the Motu's mentioned that they dont have the time so I didnt think it was nice to bug them
<svaksha> hey before you leave, what do you think of doing a small course for ubuntu-women
<LaserJock> depends on the MOTU I guess
<LaserJock> me doing it?
<svaksha> i was going to mail you about it but this is better
<LaserJock> what subject?
<svaksha> no, they are very advanced, what i am thinking is more simpler stuff...prolly i shall mail you and you can think about it
<svaksha> yes you Jordan
<svaksha> can i mail you ? i am working on the same thing now so ....
<LaserJock> yes, email me
<LaserJock> gotta run
<LaserJock> good night
<svaksha> thanks, goodnight then
<svaksha> currently the admins dont have a visible login block, would'nt it be nicer to have that on the main page?
<svaksha> i see that user login is currently disabled, so is it ok to enable that to allow admins access ?
<Burgundavia> we can go to /users fine
<Burgundavia> and might I ask who you are?
<svaksha> vid, one of the fridge admins
<Burgundavia> ahh, oik
<Burgundavia> ok, rather
<svaksha> :)
<Burgundavia> I have never seen your nick, so I was a little bit surprised
<Burgundavia> as for login, probably better to leave it as it is
<svaksha> its the same as email but then i dont make much noise either:)
<Burgundavia> ahh
<svaksha> prolly ..but newer ed's sometimes wonder how to login , so i thought this will be nicer
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> maybe we should produce a doc on teh wiki about how to edit the Fridge?
<svaksha> prolly, but how many times do people read doc's ?
* svaksha thinks rarely
<Burgundavia> if we tell them to read them, they will
<svaksha> maybe, maybe not since there is so much docu floating around that they are likely to get confused and bogged down even more.
* svaksha thinking out loud
<svaksha> what about  "who's new and "who's online"
<svaksha> if we enable that then people can see how many people are online and so on
<svaksha> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/admin/block/configure/user/3
